# Ryan Humphrey!!!!!!!!!!



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

Pacer fans...man i wish we could get Ryan Humphrey from Notre Dame. He reminds me of dale Davis, but better. He is aggressive and athletic. No one has him going in the first round, which isnt supising, and we dont have a second round pick. Maybe if we make any trades we can get a 2nd round pick and get him. I was really impressed w/ his play during the NCAA touney. Plus all i have heard is that his workouts this summer have been AWESOME!


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

humphfrey? how big is this guy? is he at least a good 6-9 to 6-10? if he's not at least that big then i doubt his ability to make the nba. i haven't heard of him but perhaps he will do something.


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*imo...*

being form indiana i got to watch alot of ND's games. the kid has talent...i really think he is a good player...give him about 2 years to a little more muscle on and he will be better than DD was.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Humphrey*

I can see him being a good player in the NBA, not a star, but a definite contributer. He gets boards, and has a pretty good low post game. Indiana should try and make a move to get a mid-second round pick. Humphrey could really help the Pacers.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't see how Humphrey would play SF. He is basically a 6'6" PF, so he will probably struggle, but I think he is a hard worker. I agree though, I don't see him fitting in on this team...


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

*CLOWNS..whatever....*

"humphfrey? how big is this guy? is he at least a good 6-9 to 6-10? if he's not at least that big then i doubt his ability to make the nba. i haven't heard of him but perhaps he will do something."

well someone must of sen something! this kid got drafted 1st round...which means he has a quarnteed contact now! seems to me the the kid must have something now, huh?


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, yeh he does have a contract but that only means just that. it doesn't mean he will be able to make it in the bigs. alot of players have been drafted in the first round and have been flops. but perhaps he will contribute. but as far as a career with the pacers, i don't know where he'd fit.


----------



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

I will agree that he wont probably ever be with the Pacers, but I was just bringing his name up cause he didnt get any recognition at all...glad to see that he kid got draftd the first round. The one thing on his side is he is very athletic and VERY active on the boards.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

thats cool. i didn't mean to sound like i was puttin the guy down or nothin. i just havent seen him play thats all. i wish him luck.


----------

